# 1,000 posts and Etcetera



## .   1

G'day Etcetera,
May I be the first to congratulate you on reaching the millenial club.
I hope that your keen eye and humanity inhabit this forum for many more thousands of ideas and observations.

Thanks for making this place what it is.

Robert


----------



## heidita

I am another fan of yours!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Nunty

Met too!
Thank you for your contributions!


----------



## Mei

Congratulations Etcetera!! 

Mei


----------



## Earel

Wow! Congratulations!
I'm too lazy for doing the same...


----------



## Etcetera

Thank you, dear friends! 

Robert, thank you for your words. I really appreciate your kindness!

Danke schön, Heidita! You really made me feel a bit embarrassed. Hope I have deserved such words! 

Nun-Translator, I hope that very soon I'll have an occasion to say some warm words to you, too.  Thank you!

Mei, thank you.  

Earel, thank you for coming.  I am flattered!


----------



## ireney

Congratulations indeed! 

I may not reply to all your posts but I sure read all of your CD ones! I love learning more about the similarities and differences between our cultures (which seem to have more in common than I thought).

Keep up the excellent work


----------



## Seana

*CONGRATULATIONS  ETCETERA ! 

All the best to you on your 1000 post looking forward to many many more. 
Thanks for your posts all of them are always valuable and very nice. 
*
*Seana*​*
*


----------



## cherine

Congratulations Ana !
I love reading your posts in CD (I can't talk about the Slavic ones  ) they're always very interesting, and reveal a very sweet and nice person 

Happy Postiversary


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Chèrie Etcetera.- What could I say to a kind person as you are?
Only Congratulations!!!!!! and Spasiva for your posts; I mean you always help (help me) to all perosnas and despite to be your 1000 a little bit late, I'm sure it's because every post you post it's 100% top quality and full of wiseness.

I mean you're the fire on the Land of the snow, Russia, and aldo here in this forums. 
And as others have said, I imagine you are so pretty as in your picture, but not the picture sit's preety on its outside and I'm sure you are pretty in oyu inside, I mean a person who writes like that SHOULD BE!!!!!

¡¡¡¡Felicidades y un abrazote te manda tu compañero Mexicano!!!! ¡Sigua así!


----------



## betulina

Congratulations, Etcetera!! 

We may not meet a lot in the threads, but it's always nice to read your posts in OL and see how keen to learn and help you are!

Thank you!!!


----------



## geve

Congratulations Anna! Your kindness shows in each and every one of your posts; I don't know how you do it!

This well deserves some coloured bubbles.


----------



## Etcetera

Irene, thank you! Knowing pretty lot about the culture and literature of Ancient Greece, I know rather little about modern Greece. Thank you for filling this gap in my knowledge of you wonderful country! 

Dzęnkuję bardzo, Seana! 

Thank you, Cherine.  Our interest in each other's culture is mutual: it's always interesting for me to learn more about the Arabic language and culture. 

Muchas grasias, Miguelillo! It's one of the few expressions I know in Spanish, and I wish I knew your beautiful language better. But who knows, maybe it will be Spanish that I'll decide to learn next - when I'm 'done' with Finnish and Italian!

Muchas grasias, Betulina.  Hope we'll have more issues to discuss together in the nearest future!

Merci, Geve.  Oh, and I love bubbles! Especially such coloured ones!


----------



## la reine victoria

Dear Etcetera,


I'm a member of the fan club too!  Your stylish posts are always much appreciated.



MANY CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU!​ 

I give you this trinket as a token of my esteem. 







La Reine V


----------



## moura

To me your presence is one of the most valued and your absence is one of the most noted.
I know you will keep on with smiling words, gracious remarks, profound thoughts. 
Best whishes


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Oops, I'm late, but want to congratulate you for all your interesting posts I try to read and understand.  I wish I could write as half such a good English as you do!
No need to take any glove (French phrase!) to say thank you, Anna. You (Hay)worth it!


----------



## Thomas1

Sorry for being a little late.  Good to see it's not just me.    

Anna, I would like to congratulate you on you first postiversary and thank for always all helpful posts in th Slavic Languages forum and the thought-provoking ones in the Cultural Discussions one which are so much of my interest.  

Большое спaсибо i trzymaj tak dalej. 

Tomek


----------



## jester.

Поздравляю тебя.


 Спасибо за то, что делаешь в форум. ​


----------



## Fernando

Thank you for your posts.


----------



## Etcetera

Your Majesty, what a honour! And with this lovely trincket I feel a real English girl.  Thank you!

Moura, thank you for your warm words. 

Merci, Karine! The French expression is so nice and charming, I'll surely remember it. 

Dzęnkuję, Tomek. 

Jester, thank you! Wow, you're making great progress in learning Russian! Keep on! 

Muchas grasias, Fernando.


----------



## natasha2000

Congratualtions, my fellow Slav soul...

It's a real pleasure to read your posts and to participate with you in the same discussions...

Hope we can meet more frecuently in the future...
Cheers!


----------



## Outsider

Congratulations for reaching your first milestone, Etcetera.


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Etcetera!
*
Your dedication to your students and to the English language is truly inspiring.  Keep it up!


----------



## Etcetera

Thank you for your congratulations, Natasha.  I, too, hope we'll meet more frequently. It's always so fascinating to find out hoiw many things in common our cultures have!

Outsider, thank you! The sunflowers are lovely! That's exactly what one needs with November around the corner. 

Many thanks, Mike.  I'll try!


----------



## Bonjules

Etcetera, I almost missed the occasion.
Congratulations to a dedicated forera!
bj


----------



## emma42

Congratulations, Etcetera!
Emma42
​


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Oh, good, nobody's brought a cake yet!  Is there someplace where I can put this down?

Anna, congratulations on 1,000 posts (and actually almost all of them are worth a cake)!

Thank you for enriching the forum the way you do.

best wishes,
Chaska


----------



## América

*SORRY FOR BEING 107 POSTS LATE, CONGRATUALTIONS AND THANKS!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Etcetera

Merci, Bonjules! It's never late to congratulate!

Emma, thank you very much! I really missed your posts and I am glad to see you back to the Forums!

Chaska, what a lovely cake! I've never been able to understand why some girls are so crazy about diets when there is plenty of cakes around!

Many thanks, América.


----------



## Jana337

Поздравление, и т. д.! 

Jana


----------



## Etcetera

Grazie, Jana!


----------

